# paint chipped



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was washing my car today and noticed some scratches / chips on the hood. Guessing the paint got sctrached from the ice etc, wondering whats a good way to fill in the chips and scratches? A good waxing would take care of the scratches right?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nail polish is the best ive had great experiences with it works magic


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Every spring/fall I inspect the front of my cars for paint dings from rocks or other items and touch up the spots with touch up paint from the dealer. keeps the rust from forming on exposed places.
Its not a Cruze thing, it just happens.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I've noticed a couple bad chips on my Cruze too. Unfortunately, that's what happens when they are driven! Here in Manitoba they put soooo much salt and sand and gravel on the roads in the winter. Stone chips are pretty much impossible to avoid. 
I talked to the painter in our bodyshop and he said the best thing to do is buy a tube of touch up paint and touch them up so they don't rust. 
The paint is cheap too, only around $15.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Butcher98 said:


> I was washing my car today and noticed some scratches / chips on the hood. Guessing the paint got sctrached from the ice etc, wondering whats a good way to fill in the chips and scratches? A good waxing would take care of the scratches right?


You don't wash your car with the brushes at the local car wash do you?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...buy and keep in the glove-box a bottle of GM specified touch-up paint.

...whenever you detect a chip, apply a covering paint daub per the instructions; let dry; buff when you next wash the car; wax


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You don't wash your car with the brushes at the local car wash do you?


No i dont, been through 1 time and it was a no touch car wash.
Thanks for the tips guys, guess ill pick up a bottle of touch up paint tomorrow.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Visible paint chips is the only reason why I want a white car. I owned a white car years ago and the front end never looked too bad. I hate washing/waxing the front of my blue Celica with all of the chips.  I am leaning towards a black car though, as black is just so [email protected] classy looking.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had good luck with 

LANGKA Paint Chip and Scratch Repair

fixing chips and having it be just barely noticeable


----------

